# Meklē produktu? >  termometrs-slēdzis

## malvis

Ir 220 V ventilators, vajag termometru-slēdzi,kas pie noteiktas (kaut kā ieregulējamas temperatūras) ieslēdz ventilatoru un, kad atkal ir vēsāks, to izslēdz). Nezinu īsti, kā šito štelli nosaukt un tāpēc arī nevaru atrast  :: 
p.s. būtu vēlams tādu lētāku  ::

----------


## ansius

temperatūras robežas nosauc kādas tev vajag, tad arī varētu piedāvāt risinājumu, tipiski tas būtu kāds termostats piem veļasmašīnas ja t* ir +30 līdz +95* vai ledusskapja -30 līdz +15.

----------


## malvis

Drīzāk tad veļasmašīnas - grādi kādi 30-95, bet nu reāli domāju, ka vajadzētu, lai slēdzas pie kādiem 40.

----------


## Texx

Nopērc un pieslēdz kaut ko šitādu:
http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=614_994
Tie mehāniskie neko daudz nemaksā.

----------


## malvis

a tāds pa 4 lati spēs turēt 220V? Ventilatoram gan jauda it kā nav pārāk liela - ~8W

----------


## juris90

> a tāds pa 4 lati spēs turēt 220V? Ventilatoram gan jauda it kā nav pārāk liela - ~8W


 tures mierigi pat vel vairak   ::

----------


## malvis

Tad tjipa pievienoju vienu vadu pie 220 un uz ventilatoru, otru 220 -> termoregulators -> ventilators, ja?

----------


## juris90

> Tad tjipa pievienoju vienu vadu pie 220 un uz ventilatoru, otru 220 -> termoregulators -> ventilators, ja?


 tjipa jaa   ::

----------


## malvis

paldies!  ::  Tad jāsapērk un jāmēģina uzmudrīt  ::

----------


## Hondists

Ar šito termostatu es pats varu pieregulēt pie kādas noteiktas temperatūra viņš atver vai aizver termostatu?

----------

